#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  global keratin behandeling aan huis

## Global-keratin

Wil jij ook maandenlang glanzend, gladder & pluisvrij haar ?
Met de innovatieve keratine behandeling van GK hair heb jij gezond en gladder haar met een prachtige glans.

Heeft u interesse in een keratine behandeling dan bent u hier op het juiste adres, ik bied mijn diensten aan tegen voordelige prijzen. Ik maak gebruik van het merk global keratin, en verzeker u ervan dat deze producten geen formalehyde bevat. De behandelingen kunnen bij u of bij mij gedaan worden, de keuze is aan u.

De prijs per behandeling bedraagt 120,-
Heeft u interesse of vragen dan kunt u me mailen op [email protected] of bellen 0621643036

----------


## FANTACHAT

Heb je misschien ook wat voorbeelden/resultaten?

----------


## Global-keratin

Ja hoor daarvoor kunt u me mailen

----------

